# General > The Literature Network >  Trouble Accessing LitNet link

## AuntShecky

I've been trying to save and store my LitNet contributions for whichever family members might want 'em before I shuffle off this mortal coil. Had lots of trouble with the short story entitled "Thanks Anyway." By clicking on my screen name, and then show forum posts, I found the link.

The problem arose after I clicked the link in my browser window. The suggested web sites were for Chevy Camaros and bizarre items. There were a couple of LitNet postings, but none posted by me and they all seemed to predate the story I was looking for.

I'm going to try to repost the story again and save the new link to see if I can access it and save it that way. I'm sorry for posting something that's already been up, but please humor me.

Auntie

----------


## YesNo

I haven't had any problem, but the site does seem slower than it has been in the past. I am using Google's Chrome browser. Maybe you are, too. I don't know if that difference matters.

----------


## Dreamwoven

My internet connection was down for some 90 minutes today. Its now back, thank goodness.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Found a moment to visit the site and give Chrome another try, got in on the first attempt. The page shift slag is still doing its thing, that issue is tolerable. The pause allows for a sip of spirits.

Edit - Sorry Auntie, my response did not speak to your post specifically, I thought I was responding to the other thread regarding Litnet login issues, I recon the issues are similar enough.

----------


## AuntShecky

Nope. The new link for "Thanks Anyway" didn't work. I tried another one, the LitNet link to "The Lyin' King" and the only thing that came up was repeated identical links for something called "jacomba." Looks like I'll have to go back and try to save my dozens of ditties in PDF. Problem is I don't know how much time I've got left.

----------


## Danik 2016

Hi,Aunt Schecky
See if you can open the links in this and the following posts. If not, send me an e-mail address by private message (it needn´t be yours)where I can send you the links. 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...t=Aunt+Schecky
http://www.online-literature.com/for...t=#post1325902
http://www.online-literature.com/for...fternoon-Redux
http://www.online-literature.com/for...9-Bronchoscopy
http://www.online-literature.com/for...uldn-t-Do-quot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...i-Talks-Turkey
http://www.online-literature.com/for...0-Family-Slang
http://www.online-literature.com/for...Does-Dalliance
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ot-Bruhs!-quot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...Verbal-Society
http://www.online-literature.com/for...er-1-1939-quot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...y-Mark-Helprin
http://www.online-literature.com/for...0-Family-Slang
http://www.online-literature.com/for...Aspiring-Poets
http://www.online-literature.com/for...-good-riddance!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ishing-Touches
http://www.online-literature.com/for...Whiz-Dumb-2015
http://www.online-literature.com/for...oth-s-Day-Debi!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...idn-t-Write-It!

----------


## Danik 2016

Sequence to the post above:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...Writing-Advice
http://www.online-literature.com/for...Swat-this-Pest!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ing-Literature
http://www.online-literature.com/for...-Like-It-Ain-t
http://www.online-literature.com/for...-5-Dumb-Clucks
http://www.online-literature.com/for...Be-Very-Afraid
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ng-amp-Talking
http://www.online-literature.com/for...miles-With-You
http://www.online-literature.com/for...y-Richard-Ford
http://www.online-literature.com/for...the-Way-Men-Do
http://www.online-literature.com/for...-Little-Secret
http://www.online-literature.com/for...Whiz-Dumb-2014
http://www.online-literature.com/for...8-May-28-2014)
http://www.online-literature.com/for...8-May-28-2014)
http://www.online-literature.com/for...est-Known-Word
http://www.online-literature.com/for...quot-Star-quot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...lvie-and-Bruno
http://www.online-literature.com/for...e-s-Anti-Poems

----------


## Danik 2016

Sequence 2:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...y-Dumbing-Down
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ything-Must-Go!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...2-Going-to-Pot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...-Essay-Contest
http://www.online-literature.com/for...d-Ruins-Novels
http://www.online-literature.com/for...inter-Olympics
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ith-Confidence
http://www.online-literature.com/for...Should-It-Take
http://www.online-literature.com/for...h-Blossom-quot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...-quot-Bad-quot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...o-Hot-for-Kids
http://www.online-literature.com/for...lists-for-2013
http://www.online-literature.com/for...-Own-Luck-quot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...h-this-Picture
http://www.online-literature.com/for...re-Confessions
http://www.online-literature.com/for...confused-Words
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ing-quot-Beast

----------


## Danik 2016

Sequence 3:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ree-verse-quot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...or-Pre-Geezers
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ts-and-Bullies
http://www.online-literature.com/for...le-Fellas-quot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...-Day-Afternoon
http://www.online-literature.com/for...quot-Good-quot
http://www.online-literature.com/for...e-s-Anti-Humor
http://www.online-literature.com/for...athers-and-Fur
http://www.online-literature.com/for...s-Anti-fiction
http://www.online-literature.com/for...rt-Mini-series
http://www.online-literature.com/for...rds-about-Feet
http://www.online-literature.com/for...elf-Indulgence
http://www.online-literature.com/for...e-Schl-whatzit
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ems-in-30-Days
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ht=auntschecky
http://www.online-literature.com/for...-Thanks-Anyway

That´s what I could find on the net, I don´t know if it is complete. I guess it is all mixed up, stories, threads and poems. I just copied and pasted following the sequence of the links in the site. I didn´t find "The Lying King".

----------


## Danik 2016

.....

----------


## tailor STATELY

"Problem is I don't know how much time I've got left."... Aunty ?

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Danik 2016

If any one has an e-mail of Aunt Schecky it would be kind to send her the links.

----------


## AuntShecky

Dear Danik,

Thank you so much for gathering all those links! It was kind of you. I will try accessing them as soon as I sign off here. Don't know what the prob was. This new fangled computer originally had "edge" (bad! "half-baked" I was told) which never found anything I searched for. I switched to Internet explorer and got back link to car companies and something called "Jacoma"(?) Google couldn't find it either, but at least thay had the spheres to admit they couldn't find it instead of substituting lame url links!

----------


## Danik 2016

Hi Aunt Schecky
Electronic devices will have their own way sometimes. :Banghead:  I hope the links are ok and accessible. I guess there may be more stuff. I don´t know why I didn´t find "The Lying King". 
Please let me know if the links don´t work or if there is anything else you need.

----------


## Pompey Bum

I have been unable to post for much of yesterday and today. I had no problem logging in the old fashioned way, but once in I could not post. The same thing happened a few weeks ago. I'm pretty sure this is something on LitNet's end, since there has been no change on mine.

----------


## Dreamwoven

> I have been unable to post for much of yesterday and today. I had no problem logging in the old fashioned way, but once in I could not post. The same thing happened a few weeks ago. I'm pretty sure this is something on LitNet's end, since there has been no change on mine.


I never log out, so never need to log in.

----------


## Pompey Bum

The issue is not logging in and out, DW, but being able to post anything once I'm in.

----------


## Danik 2016

It rarely happens, but just now I had some trouble posting on LitNet. The error message showed me that my post had reached a cloud in Miami? but from there to LitNet there was an interruption. I suppose there are several of this "Cloud stations" inside and outside US and some of them get overloaded at times.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Makes me realise how lucky I am to be living in Sweden...

----------


## Pompey Bum

Once again I have been unable to post for just over a day. It was the same as the last two times: when I could sign in normally (using the box at the upper right) I could not post or even write in a dialogue box. It's pretty frustrating.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Pompey, it may be due to the high usage of the internet where you live. My guess is that if you are on the west coast of USA the quietest times may well be in the small hours. Hope you find a way of bypassing these problems!

----------


## Pompey Bum

Thanks, DW. I live on the East Coast (near Boston) by the way.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Another 24 hour freeze on posting. It's gone from frustrating to tedious.

----------


## Danik 2016

I had this problem some months ago until I changed one of the electric plugs.
Now it is usually ok, unless it is very windy outside.

----------


## Pompey Bum

I use Wifi exclusively (I have an IPad), so it's not the plug. I haven't recalibrated for a while. Maybe I'll try that.

----------


## Danik 2016

To Admin and Moderators

I don´t have any problem in entering the site, but in the last days the site has been very slow when I try to post something. The result usually is double posts. I´ve seen other members complaining too and it may be a cause of member evasion.
So please, it would be very nice if something could be done about it.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I have had problems accessing LitNet for the last 3 or 4 days. My subscriptions list has changed appearance and the advanced option just does not work. I cope by copying and pasting the url, which is at least clickable, but for longer posts I have abandoned posting anything at all. I look back in to see if it has improved almost daily, but it hasn't.

----------


## Dreamwoven

It improved briefly for a day or two but is now back to what it was previously. Very tedious. We have a spammer back, check the first page, someone is spamming using UK regions as post headers - Bedfordshire, Plymouth, Worcester, Bournemouth, Lincoln.

I will wait until this is sorted before posting on "From my bookshelves" thread.

----------


## Danik 2016

The spammer seems under control, but it seems that a roboter also entered the site opening a nonsense thread in the poetry page. If it is only that, it can be ignored.
I find it much easier to post today than yesterday, DW.

----------


## Danik 2016

Site ok now, but difficulty again in posting in the morning. Something should be done about it as the number of regular participants is dwindling steadily.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I don't think the site is OK, the advanced option still not working, this is the most important part for my posting. If you click Go Advanced, you will see what I mean.

----------


## Dreamwoven

It also does not work, in Sweden at least, for incorporating an earlier post in the post you are currently writing. Other countries seem to make this work alright. So. for example, if in my previous post I hit "reply with quote" it doesn't work!

----------


## Danik 2016

I don´t know if there is a difference depending from which location you post. There are those intermidiating clouds.

I also very often have problems with the "Go advanced" feature. So often that I have to check out and come back later.

Also Firefox keeps pestering me and trying to abort my log in telling the connection to this site is not safe.

So I´m reinforcing DWs complaint. Something should be done to improve the informatics of this site.

After all, we all(how many of us are there still?) want to keep the site going.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Good. Thank you Danik. I support what you write. The administrators of this website might want to keep us informed of what's happening?

----------


## Danik 2016

*Urgent!*
Lendo sent me several messages in title format as king for help. He can´t neither post nor open new threads.Only write titles

----------


## YesNo

One problem I have had with the site is when I use caret signs in math equations with desiresjab. I get a message saying I am "banned" assuming I am trying to hack the site. So I just make the post avoiding certain characters. And there is also the spam that floods the site every now and then.

If Lendo can't participate that would keep people from posting who would like to.

I use Google Chrome. My only problem with Chrome is it runs out of memory but I get around that by not opening many tabs and restarting it. I have 20 open at the moment.

----------


## Danik 2016

That´s my chief concern Yes/No. How much more people may be having posting problems.
If Lendo had written in English to me I would have repassed his messages to the Admin.
His messages are short sentences in thread title format, no beginning, no end. That is all he can write at present.

----------


## YesNo

That is a problem. I wonder if using Google Chrome would help, but it looks like there is something else going on.

----------

